# του έψαλα τον εξάψαλμο



## oublexis (Sep 1, 2008)

Για να κάνω κι εγώ κάτι χρήσιμο, αποφάσισα να ψάλω τον εξάψαλμο σ’ ένα λεξικό. Ο τίτλος του είναι _Ελληνο-Αγγλικό Λεξικό Ιδιωματισμών – Παροιμιών – Ρητών _των εκδόσεων Μιχάλη Σιδέρη. Το όνομα του συγγραφέα δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

Είναι κακό λεξικό. Για όλους τους λόγους που μπορείτε να φανταστείτε. Πρόχειρο; Ναι. Πρόχειρες επιλογές; Ναι. Πρόχειρα μεταφράσματα; Ναι. (Κακοτυπωμένο; Όχι. Εντάξει, υπερέβαλα.)

Το κορυφαίο που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα είναι η μετάφραση για το «το κάνω βουνό»: *make a mountain out of a molecule!
Ενδιαφέρουσα εγγραφή για το γνωστό σωστό: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_a_mountain_out_of_a_molehill

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να κάνω μια σειρά «διορθώσεων» και αρχίζω από το τέλος, από το _ψέλνω_, γιατί ήθελα να τα ψάλω σε εκδότη και συγγραφέα.

Τρεις φράσεις στο _ψέλνω_ και οι τρεις με δύο λάμδα:
_θα του τα ψάλλω, θα στα ψάλλουν, του έψαλλα τον εξάψαλμο._
Η μετάφραση του τελευταίου: he has heard unrestrained abuse!

Ο εξάψαλμος είναι έξι ψαλμοί του Δαβίδ που διαβάζονται στην αρχή του όρθρου. Αν έχετε την τεράστια περιέργεια για λεπτομέρειες, θα τους βρείτε εδώ: 
http://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Εξάψαλμος

Από έναν άλλο ψαλμό, έχουμε και το συνώνυμο: «του έψαλα τον αναβαλλόμενο». Λέει στο παπυρολεξικό: Οι φράσεις που εμπεριέχουν τον τύπο πήραν τη σημασία τους από την αρχή τής περικοπής του ργ΄ Δαβιτικού ψαλμού «Ὁ ἀναβαλλόμενος («περιβληθείς») φῶς ὡς ἱμάτιον...», πιθανόν επειδή ο ψαλμός, λόγω του ότι είναι μακροσκελής και περιέχει πολλά, όχι ευκατάληπτα, για τη δημιουργία τού κόσμου, είχε καταστεί βαρετό ακρόαμα κατά την ακολουθία τού εσπερινού.

Τον λένε στον εσπερινό αυτό; Ή μόνο στον Επιτάφιο; Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχει σημασία.

*του έψαλα τον εξάψαλμο 
του έψαλα τον αναβαλλόμενο*
Μεταφράσεις:
I hauled him over the coals
I gave him a piece of my mind
I gave him a proper dressing-down
I gave him an earful κ.ά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Το κορυφαίο που έχω διαβάσει ως τώρα είναι η μετάφραση για το «το κάνω βουνό»: *make a mountain out of a molecule!
> 
> Tου έψαλλα τον εξάψαλμο.
> Η μετάφραση του τελευταίου: he has heard unrestrained abuse!



Μη μου πεις, μαντεύω. Έχεις βρει και "έμεινα από βενζίνη = I stayed of gas".


----------



## oublexis (Sep 1, 2008)

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω κάτι στο «μένω από», έχω όμως στο «βγάζω», τον απαραίτητο ιδιωματισμό: _βγάζω (κάνω εξαγωγή) το δόντι του_. Μετάφραση: I take his tooth away. Θα αναφέρεται σε νεράιδα μάλλον.

Να γράφω και το (κατά τη γνώμη μου) σωστό: pull someone's tooth out.


----------

